# Puppy ate tape!



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

My 5 month old Weim ate a 2 inch piece of Scotch tape and the vet is closed. How concerned should I be? I'm worried that he won't pass it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Should pass. Just keep an eye on him, and if he stops eating, or pooping, or you see any vomiting or blood in the stool, see a vet.


----------

